# Vizsla cross Mutt - curious about weight



## trouble (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi this is my first post here. A couple months ago I bought my first dog named Trouble. He was the product of an accidental mating between a Vizsla (father) and a mutt (mother) who consisted of 1/2 Lurcher, 1/4 Husky and 1/4 Labrador. (Should be noted that despite this mix she was on the small size of medium, around 20kg max i'd guess)

I live in England (London) so the father was European stock and pedigree at that, I think the person who owned him was very wealthy so there is no doubt they could afford a prime specimen. Anyway, my little mongrel looks kinda like a vizsla and displays all the common characteristics that one would (his pointing genes have come out in full force along with his hunting skills, he playfully points and hunts me all the time, plus he's glued to me 24/7) so I think it's safe to say he takes after his dad more than anything.

So that leads me to my question. At 14 weeks he weighs 12.5 kilograms (27.5 lbs) and puts on roughly a kilogram a week. Height wise he is very tall for his age, he's as tall as every fully grown dog i've come across (mainly terriers, beagles, all the nice posh sort of dogs) and also pretty strong.

Does this sound like the normal growth rate for a vizsla and how big would you estimate he is going to get? Sorry for the wall of text.

(please ignore the localised mange, he just got treated for it but it's gonna take a while for his fur to grow back)

Here's some pics - https://imgur.com/a/gEptb


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

It's really hard to say. I wish I could remember what age our Kaylee reached our beagles' height as that would probably help, but she is really small for a V but just takes after her mom. Do you know about what size the father was? I'd say you'd be looking at a range between the two of them.

I will say that Kaylee grew really fast but then didn't get much taller after a year. Just filled out more with muscles and her chest got a little broader. At 2 she is usually just over 40lbs.

Looking back at pictures, I'd say Kaylee was just as tall as our beagles around 16weeks.


----------



## trouble (Dec 11, 2017)

Anida said:


> It's really hard to say. I wish I could remember what age our Kaylee reached our beagles' height as that would probably help, but she is really small for a V but just takes after her mom. Do you know about what size the father was? I'd say you'd be looking at a range between the two of them.
> 
> I will say that Kaylee grew really fast but then didn't get much taller after a year. Just filled out more with muscles and her chest got a little broader. At 2 she is usually just over 40lbs.
> 
> Looking back at pictures, I'd say Kaylee was just as tall as our beagles around 16weeks.


Thanks for the response, I should mention that when I say he's as tall as all those other breeds, he is most often a good head taller than them. I have yet to see a dog that is taller than him, when he stands on his hindlegs he's about the same height as a 6-7 year old kid!

I'm sure there's no way to tell how big he'll get as he's a mutt and all but i'd appreciate some anecdotal evidence from anyone with a european vizsla if they're lurking


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

trouble said:


> Thanks for the response, I should mention that when I say he's as tall as all those other breeds, he is most often a good head taller than them. I have yet to see a dog that is taller than him, when he stands on his hindlegs he's about the same height as a 6-7 year old kid!
> 
> I'm sure there's no way to tell how big he'll get as he's a mutt and all but i'd appreciate some anecdotal evidence from anyone with a european vizsla if they're lurking


I'm referring to their back height when standing on all fours if that helps at all.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout, a wirehaired vizsla out of Hungary, was 21 lbs at 14 weeks and was growing at roughly 1-2 lbs per week up to 27ish weeks. Her growth rate dropped gradually after that. Fully grown she stays around 53lbs. 

So yes, your numbers seem normal, and being a male with some larger breeds mixed in and without knowing his father's size, I'd estimate he'll get to 27-30kg.


----------



## trouble (Dec 11, 2017)

einspänner said:


> Scout, a wirehaired vizsla out of Hungary, was 21 lbs at 14 weeks and was growing at roughly 1-2 lbs per week up to 27ish weeks. Her growth rate dropped gradually after that. Fully grown she stays around 53lbs.
> 
> So yes, your numbers seem normal, and being a male with some larger breeds mixed in and without knowing his father's size, I'd estimate he'll get to 27-30kg.


Nice, just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## trouble (Dec 11, 2017)

quick little update just to be a bit more specific 
measured him and he's roughly 2 feet long and about 1 and a half feet tall at 14 weeks and 5 days

this similar to vizsla growth rates?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

He gets his good looks from his father, too, I'd say.


----------



## trouble (Dec 11, 2017)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> He gets his good looks from his father, too, I'd say.


Thanks
I took this pic the other day that makes him seem really vizsla-esque imo. Anyway i'll stop cluttering up the board now. I'll post a pic when he's a year old just in case anyone is curious as to what vizsla mixes end up like, google doesn't have very many pictures at all!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Feel free to clutter our board. Vizsla mixes are always welcome here.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

texasred said:


> Feel free to clutter our board. Vizsla mixes are always welcome here.


Seriously, @trouble, this forum exists as an outlet for posting all those pics you take, so you can pretend you're not dog-obsessed with everyone else in your life. We're like Vizslas Anonymous. 

And sorry, can't help with length, etc. as I didn't track that with my own pup.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

he is cute!


----------



## trouble (Dec 11, 2017)

At 17 weeks he is now 14.8 KG but he still seems very small to me, albeit in a lanky kinda way. Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

trouble said:


> At 17 weeks he is now 14.8 KG but he still seems very small to me, albeit in a lanky kinda way. Anyone know what I mean?


They fill out more. Kaylee was all legs for a long time (she mostly still is but her body has much more muscle now)


----------



## trouble (Dec 11, 2017)

might as well blog post here 
He is now 16kg so he has pretty much put on a kilogram a week since he was 8 weeks-ish so i'm guessing he'll be 30 - 35kg fully grown. Can't wait to see how he turns out!


----------

